# mouse recommendations. Anybody impressed with theyre current/past mice?



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

Im currently Happily using a Logitech G502 spectrum, and from experiecence, i can tell it is beginning to wear, nothing broken, but im a bigger guy, and My hands tend to rest on a mouse, and after a certain period of time, the Switches, or the springs that provide resistance, begin to lose theyre "umph" and a tell tale sign of this aging, is when my fingers will begin to click the left and right mouse buttongs without mme intending to do so.ive been a bass guitar player for just shy of 30 years , so i have stronger fingers than a regular person, since i have been strengthening them for almost 3 decades now, which is another reason i cant run a mouse for too long without running into this issue.

Just to be clear, im Very happy with the mouse, its great, but i am trying to switch up each new mouse purchase, as to experience something new each time, You never know when you'll find your mouse soul mate 

anyway, i was curious if any of you folkss might have had some recent good experiences with mice, and would be willing to offer up your "preffered" mouse.

Im right handed
i dont know which "stance type" my hand takes on the Mouse, but il include a pic of how it rests on it , i.e. claw holding, finger tip holding etc...

I really like the G502, so if that helps , i also likes the Steelseries sensei models, but my hands Really wore down the omron switches in those pretty quick.

optical or laser, doesnt really concern me. nor do weights, for reference, i use ALL of the provided weights in the G502, (mostly so i dont lose any of them) but It does feel comfortable for me.

wired has always been fine, but tbh, i HAVE been eyeing the new Logitech G403's with wireless 
thanks in advance for sharing your experiences with mice, and the suggestions too.

i dont know if the G502 is considered a "big" mouse, or a "small" mouse, but to me its like a clementine orage  but i am used to this, and i am okay with things being smaller in my hands, mice included.*no jokes please *





this is how i normally hold it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2017)

Well I'm happy with my current little wireless Logitech Nano Laser mouse. It's very light (which I like) and has very long battery life (2xAAA).
(My first wireless mouse was a Logitech MX1000 laser mouse, which was very heavy and bulky (and expensive), I always got a sore wrist from that one.)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

going off of Scroll wheel size, im going to assume that the one in your pic is a bit smaller than the G502, or am i incorrect?(making the assumption that scroll wheels dont vary TOO much in size)

edit
HOLY CRAP!
$300+ for that MX1000?!! FFS, DAMN. i thought $100+ was too pricey. that thing better give a MEAN reach around @ that price


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 20, 2017)

So your technique is off limits, how you cup the mouse and stroke the pad?  

Ever tried a capacitive touch mouse like this?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

nomdeplume said:


> So your technique is off limits, how you cup the mouse and stroke the pad?
> 
> Ever tried a capacitive touch mouse like this?




 I've considered capacitive touch however I don't think it's for me. I think I take too much satisfaction out of the actual clickety clickety sound


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2017)

Just so you know, there is a wired 403 and it is considerably cheaper too.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 20, 2017)

The world is going that way.  Electric cars need to have a significant feature to create leading edge turbulence and artificially create noise to alert pedestrians at low speed.  Maybe it still makes noise?

I'd imagine the scroll 'wheel' is larger and more sensitive on that mouse.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Just so you know, there is a wired 403 and it is considerably cheaper too.



I did see that, both wired/wireless too no?(meaing the wireless one CAN be used as it is plugged in charging?) I have been eyeing that sucker since someone posted a review here on TPU...She be a sexy beast.



jboydgolfer said:


> but tbh, i HAVE been eyeing the new Logitech G403's with wireless


beat you to it in the OP


----------



## erocker (Jan 20, 2017)

G502 is my favorite. I'm currently getting used to a Zowie EC1-A which is also nice, but much lighter due to it being a more FPS mouse.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> going off of Scroll wheel size, im going to assume that the one in your pic is a bit smaller than the G502, or am i incorrect?



Yeah I think so, but it does it's job well and comfortably in my hand.


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2017)

Could try a ZA11, its pretty large, good for someone that rests their hand on top/back of the mouse with full palm.  About the size of a Death Adder, feels like a WMO in that its ambidextrous, but it has a raised back that makes the mouse taller and feel larger.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I did see that, both wired/wireless too no?(meaing the wireless one CAN be used as it is plugged in charging?) I have been eyeing that sucker since someone posted a review here on TPU...She be a sexy beast.
> 
> 
> beat you to it in the OP



The wireless can be used both ways, but the wired is near half the price. Just depends on what you want, if wireless is needed. Also, mussels did the review.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2017)

G900 Chaos Spectrum.  Hands down


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 20, 2017)

G700s is fairly big, and overall fantastic mouse!


----------



## Darkleoco (Jan 20, 2017)

Best mouse I ever have used is a RAT 7 that was perfect due to adjusting to so many different grip positions and just being accurate/comfortable, currently using a Corsair m65 RGB pro and it is a great little mouse but the new RAT 8 keeps tugging at my wallet :/ also as someone with large hands I really enjoyed the size of the RAT 7 as well.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> G900 Chaos Spectrum.  Hands down



I can +1 to that. I had a G700s before that - nioght and day difference. Slimmer, longer and lighter, I love it.


----------



## erixx (Jan 20, 2017)

Razer Ouroboros here. Wireless and wired (using wired). Totally ambidextrous. Customizable. It had bad reviews, was expensive, but I bought it on a sale (with easy return fi...). It is increidible durable, perfect fit and function. MUCH better that Logitechs (I had many with buttons and wheels failing), although I also love my wifes MX Nano and the Touch Nano.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 20, 2017)

I mainly just play CS:GO now and I like my FinalMouse 2016 Classic Ergo.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 20, 2017)

I prefer my G9x, but this is supposed to be solid...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TZR3WRM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Grings (Jan 20, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> I can +1 to that. I had a G700s before that - nioght and day difference. Slimmer, longer and lighter, I love it.



I just got one too after my g700s developed the doubleclick, i really like it but had got used to the fat shape of the g700s and its right side ridge for fitting my little finger in (holding it by its sides basically)

I think long term i will prefer the shape once i get used to it, i might even put the right side buttons on, i used to have an older razer with buttons on both sides that i used both of, but after a few years of the g700s, and g500 before that, i hold the mouse by that area and keep mashing it accidentally


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 20, 2017)

I didn't like my G502 Proteus. I found my fingers would hurt after a while from rubbing between the soft and hard surfaces. And then rubber around the lower part of the body wore away exposing sharp and hard edges. Imo, its just a very form over function design and not made to last. Knock on wood, I hope my current Pro lasts. The Pro is a polar opposite to the wannabe stealth fighter shapes, its smooth, one piece mold, no sharp edges, one texture body. Its super simple.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

Darkleoco said:


> Best mouse I ever have used is a RAT 7 that was perfect due to adjusting to so many different grip positions and just being accurate/comfortable, currently using a Corsair m65 RGB pro and it is a great little mouse but the new RAT 8 keeps tugging at my wallet :/ also as someone with large hands I really enjoyed the size of the RAT 7 as well.




 Are those the ones that look like Transformers that haven't turned back into robots yet?

 Yep those are the ones I just googled it, they must be really good performing because some of them are freaking expensive as hell




thesmokingman said:


> I found my fingers would hurt after a while from rubbing between the soft and hard surfaces. And then rubber around the lower part of the body wore away exposing sharp and hard edges.



How long did you have it before it began to break like that? i use mine many hours/day, and it looks brand new. iirc, i have had mine for 8 months or so.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 20, 2017)

I like my new G502 Proteus Spectrum (I use it with G240 Mousepad). It replaced my old G9, I don't regret my choice.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 20, 2017)

For fellow big hands owner  Roccat KONE XTD, Logitech MX Master or Performance, Mionix NAOS 7000


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> For fellow big hands owner  Roccat KONE XTD, Logitech MX Master or Performance, Mionix NAOS 7000



 You're the second person to suggest the kone xtd, it's also on Newegg right now for around $79 and you get a free roccat hat with it too .

 I think it's between the following mice 

G403 wireless/wired
Kone xtd
G900 pricey but eh, quality costs
Rat7

 As an answer to my own OP as well ,The Corsair M45 is very nice. Anyone who ever tried the M65 would really like the M45,   I've had both and the 45 is more expensive but it justifies it in quality and the adjustable weight system


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 20, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> How long did you have it before it began to break like that? i use mine many hours/day, and it looks brand new. iirc, i have had mine for 8 months or so.



About a year and a half.


----------



## b214cm (Jan 20, 2017)

I've been using the 
*Razer Mamba Tournament Edition.*
*Really nice, good weight. Great for FPS games.*


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 20, 2017)

Darkleoco said:


> Best mouse I ever have used is a RAT 7 that was perfect due to adjusting to so many different grip positions and just being accurate/comfortable, currently using a Corsair m65 RGB pro and it is a great little mouse but the new RAT 8 keeps tugging at my wallet :/ also as someone with large hands I really enjoyed the size of the RAT 7 as well.



The RAT 7 is utter shit, have one and its sitting on a shelf.

The reason is easy, because its so configurable all the parts are always a little bit loose, that combined with all the gaps makes it shit for me.

Used to love the MX 500 series from Logitech (have had: MX 500, G5, G5 v2, G500) but after they started with the stupid "infinity scroll wheel" I have avoid them like the plague (Have a Logitech MX master at work, and the scroll wheel have become noticeable looser over the year i have had it).

Am currently using a Roccat Tyon, the shape is similar to the MX 500 series, but the drivers are flinch, so I am halfway looking for a replacement.


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2017)

Also if you want wider, you could try the FK1+.  Its shaped like a wide version of the M$ WMO.  Flatter than the ZA11, but wider.

edit: the wheel sucks on these zowies if you do a lot of website browsing, its only a 16 step wheel.  However for games, its pretty nice because it feels very precise if you bind keys to the wheel like weapon change or jump.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

Brusfantomet said:


> The RAT 7 is utter shit, have one and its sitting on a shelf.
> 
> The reason is easy, because its so configurable all the parts are always a little bit loose, that combined with all the gaps makes it shit for me.
> 
> ...



 Well if you're also looking for a new mouse I'd recommend the following from personal experience , in no particular order

Corsair M45( if you can find one )

Logitech G502 spectrum

Steelseries sensei
 All of the above I have owned in the past as well as others. They each have a quality that sets them apart in a good way ,below I have never owned
Roccat kone xlt seems to be a crowd favorite


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 20, 2017)

Been very impressed with the Cyborg RAT 3, but they don't last, lasted about 2 year and sensor completely died.






Had a SteelSeries Sensei RAW.... was ehhh.. not too bad..






Then Logitech G302 Daedalus Prime... never had a more accurate mouse, but the shape is not perfect, i have large hands.








Best mouse where accuracy and sharp reflexes are needed has been the RAT 3 and G302, i never played CS with the RAT 3 but played plkenty of Battlefield and COD back in the day, we are talking 2010-2012.

My G302 in action.




















You still need to be actually skilled enough to use a mouse like this though, a mouse don't just give you god like aim or some stupid shit lol.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> You still need to be actually skilled enough to use a mouse like this though, a mouse don't just give you god like aim or some stupid shit lol.



 No I don't expect to get any type of super human capabilities out of a mouse, I'm reasonably grounded in reality. Not to mention gaming isnt my priority as I have a family and children which take precedence. But I've been gaming long enough to of forgotten more  about gaming then many professional gamers have learned  in their careers. 

 Not to mention the late 80s and early 90s were a real bitch on my brain cells 

 Speak of the devil I forgot to say thank you for your input


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 20, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> No I don't expect to get any type of super human capabilities out of a mouse, I'm reasonably grounded in reality. Not to mention gaming isnt my priority as I have a family and children which take precedence. But I've been gaming long enough to of forgotten more  about gaming then many professional gamers have learned  in their careers.



If i'm honest i don't know a single mouse other than the RAT 3 that i found very comfortable, i would buy a RAT again if it were reliable.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 20, 2017)

I bought a wireless Razer Mamba Chroma a little while ago, took a risk really as there seemed to be quite a few negative experiences by others with hardware/software issues, but I'm happy so far really.  Only negative points would be that it is very expensive and the battery does require constant charging.  It's comfortable to use and for me, has good styling.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jan 20, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> If i'm honest i don't know a single mouse other than the RAT 3 that i found very comfortable, i would buy a RAT again if it were reliable.


I guess some people have a lot of trouble with RATs but it took my RAT 7, 5 and a half years to die on me and I'm currently eyeing a RAT 8 as I'm not satisfied with a less customizable/less comfortable mouse.

Also can vouch for the logitech MX master if gaming isn't your primary concern I had one and the only thing that didn't satisfy me was the performance in Overwatch.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> If i'm honest i don't know a single mouse other than the RAT 3 that i found very comfortable, i would buy a RAT again if it were reliable.



 Do you mind telling me which Mice you have experience with?

 The reason I ask is there was a time where I refused to change up my set up. I was running a trackball mouse in 2005 2006 FFS!, and a Dell keyboard that was probably made in 1980 ,  that's when I started to purposely try new mice meaning ones that I probably wouldn't have discovered without asking for others input.

 Is far is not being too expensive but being good on quality and comfort as well as performance I would have to say the G502 is one of the best mice I've had experiences with. It's also how I came across the steel series sensei which is a great mouse with its own set of ups and downs. Ultimately it's all about finding the mouse that fits you and your style best so no one can be just perfect for everyone


 I'm sorry if my post has a couple words that don't make sense I'm using my iPhone dictate because I'm running some tests on my dual boot PC currently


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 20, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Do you mind telling me which Mice you have experience with?
> 
> The reason I ask is there was a time where I refused to change up my set up. I was running a trackball mouse in 2005 2006 FFS!, and a Dell keyboard that was probably made in 1980 ,  that's when I started to purposely try new mice meaning ones that I probably wouldn't have discovered without asking for others input.
> 
> Is far is not being too expensive but being good on quality and comfort as well as performance I would have to say the G502 is one of the best mice I've had experiences with. It's also how I came across the steel series sensei which is a great mouse with its own set of ups and downs. Ultimately it's all about finding the mouse that fits you and your style best so no one can be just perfect for everyone



I'm not the best to answer because i go for something that will help me perform better in games, not necessarily comfortable.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 21, 2017)

Recon-UK said:


> I'm not the best to answer because i go for something that will help me perform better in games, not necessarily comfortable.


Performance and comfort are closely related.



jboydgolfer said:


> I was running a trackball mouse in 2005 2006 FFS!



I had mine till 2014, that bastard refused to die, it has been lobbed against a wall numerous times out of rage, it had its cable chewed by a dog, it has seen countless rigs and games, and yet I still loved it...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2017)

i just upgraded from my beloved G700s to a G403.
The shape seems odd to the eye, but in practise its a really good shape - i caught myself changing on the fly between palm and claw grip mid game, something i've never been able to do with other mice.

Comes in wired and wireless, i highly recommend the wireless version since you can tether it with the cable and have the freedom for either mode - and battery life gives you 30 odd hours of *use*, which means i charge roughly once a week.


----------



## Peter_Steele (Jan 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> $300+ for that MX1000?!! FFS, DAMN. i thought $100+ was too pricey. that thing better give a MEAN reach around @ that price




Take a look at the pricing on NIB MX Revolutions sometime.





BiggieShady said:


> For fellow big hands owner  Roccat KONE XTD, *Logitech MX Master* or Performance, Mionix NAOS 7000




MX Master all the way.

I signed up for this forum _just_ to put in a vote for that, and also to mention that it's on sale at Office Depot for $69.99 until 1/28. (Or, it is in my local store at least. It doesn't show that price on the website, unfortunately, so you might not be able to get it.)  I have one at my office and at home, and bought a third one today just to have a spare for when the others inevitably start to die, so I can put off soldering in new microswitches to failed mice like I had to do for years on my MX Revolutions.

Oh, and one other thing: forget the Performance MX. It's crap, compared to the MX Rev and the MX Master.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

I never use a mouse and keyboard for gaming so i buy literally the cheapest i can find......then i throw them away when they break. As long as it has a clickable scroll wheel i am happy.

two for a quid.....bring it on.


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2017)

You can get MX518 for $20 new on eBay, I bought one and opened it up, was legit logitech on the inside. The shape didn't suit me, so I sold it back on eBay. If the MX518 is your style shape, ebay is the way to go.

I have a barely used Zowie EC1 Evo and AM that I bought but I prefer the ZA11 shape because I like tall ambidextrous mice, most mice are too flat.  I could sell you either AM or Evo for $25 shipped probably.  Looking to get a ZA12 sooner or later because this mouse is a bit on the large size for my medium hands.

edit: I also tried the ZA13 but it was too tiny for me.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 21, 2017)

Vario said:


> You can get MX518 for $20 new on eBay, I bought one and opened it up, was legit logitech on the inside. The shape didn't suit me, so I sold it back on eBay. If the MX518 is your style shape, ebay is the way to go.
> 
> I have a barely used Zowie EC1 Evo and AM that I bought but I prefer the ZA11 shape because I like tall ambidextrous mice, most mice are too flat.  I could sell you either AM or Evo for $25 shipped probably.  Looking to get a ZA12 sooner or later because this mouse is a bit on the large size for my medium hands.


 I'll keep you in mind



Mussels said:


> i just upgraded from my beloved G700s to a G403.
> The shape seems odd to the eye, but in practise its a really good shape - i caught myself changing on the fly between palm and claw grip mid game, something i've never been able to do with other mice.
> 
> Comes in wired and wireless, i highly recommend the wireless version since you can tether it with the cable and have the freedom for either mode - and battery life gives you 30 odd hours of *use*, which means i charge roughly once a week.



 That's right you did the review for it sneaky Pete mentioned it earlier in this thread. It was actually your review or your thread that turned me onto the G403 and I too am leaning towards the wired/wireless one for having the option to choose either


on an unrelated note. Has anyone Seen the prices for the Azio MGK RGB lately?! Holy $h!T they have jumped I bought mine in July of 2016 . Apparently they got Real popular, since ive been shopping mice, i checked on KB's, and it is marked @ a high of $199 on newegg.com, to a low of $120 on amazon iirc. %50 + increase in 7 months?! Damn, maybe i wont swap this one SO soon.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 21, 2017)

My current favourite mouse, Rapoo V900, cheap laser gaming mouse, $25AUS.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2017)

Love the  G502, the free spin is a God send


----------



## hat (Jan 21, 2017)

Both the mice I've had that I really liked are really hard to find. I had a Gigabyte Ghost M8000X which was grand... but the buttons wore out. Now I have this, which I bought cheap to replace my messed up Ghost, but unfortunately it's discontinued. The Ghost is like $50 on Amazon, too rich for my blood... and the fmouse, being discontinued, well I can't get it anymore. Kinda up shit creek without a paddle when it comes to mice now, unless I randomly buy one of the cheaper ones off Newegg and hope for the best.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> You're the second person to suggest the kone xtd


To be honest, I never used kone xtd, but I know it's on the large side and know others who liked it ...
Didn't hear anything good about rat series ever
I did use SteelSeries Sensei, also larger than average, it was a great mouse until scroll wheel started to fail ... and its shape (curve) is way too symmetrical - almost same slope towards front and rear of the mouse


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> I did use SteelSeries Sensei, also larger than average, it was a great mouse until scroll wheel started to fail ... and its shape (curve) is way too symmetrical - almost same slope towards front and rear of the mouse
> View attachment 83282


Thats why I like this shape


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 21, 2017)

On a  peripheral related topic. 

During my looking around for new mice I had noticed that my Azio keyboard has skyrocketed in price. Which made me think since my warranty is almost up I would reach out to them regarding some keys that  keep sticking  randomly ,and they end up typing like thisssssssssss.

 Azio offered to take my debit card information and not charge it unless I don't send back my original current keyboard and they'll ship me out brand-new one on Monday. All I need to do is throw my current one in a box and stick on the prepaid label they are going to send me ,  and I get a brand-new one for free. 

 Those keyboards started selling at around the $50 mark if I recall correctly. Now they list all the way up to $200. I don't know if Azio underestimated the quality of the keyboard, or the reaction of the consumer.  Either way I'd hate to have to replace it now with my own dollars 

 In regards to the mice, I think I'm either going with 

G403
Roccat kone xlt
G900

 I'll make the final decision sometime in the following few days


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jan 21, 2017)

I have to say that the Razer Mamba is the best mouse I've ever used. I prefer it especially over my old Logitech because it's more chunky and fits more nice and snug on my palm. My gaming has also improved ever since owning the Mamba


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> No I don't expect to get any type of super human capabilities out of a mouse, I'm reasonably grounded in reality. Not to mention gaming isnt my priority as I have a family and children which take precedence. But I've been gaming long enough to of forgotten more  about gaming then many professional gamers have learned  in their careers.
> 
> Not to mention the late 80s and early 90s were a real bitch on my brain cells
> 
> Speak of the devil I forgot to say thank you for your input



G400S is a MX510/18 pretty much


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jan 21, 2017)

I have used creative, razer, steel series and Roccat mice in the past, but the best mice that I have ever had was/is the Zowie AM (they have better mice now). I find zowie mice to be top notch performers and top quality and fairly priced! All the other mice from other brands that I tried broke in less than a year. I play mostly online fps like quake live.

This guy does great mouse reviews:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGJaDZC7PChgd-XMwcbZkiw

This one too but he is innactive:
https://www.youtube.com/user/Ramla777/videos


----------



## erixx (Jan 23, 2017)

1. Microsoft Bluetooth mini mouse: rubber sides
2. Logitech Performance MX: rubber sides
3. Mad catz Rat 7, rubber finish

Sticky mouse suck! I have not cleaned them with gasoline or something agressive, just typical furniture cleansing stuff. I think there should be a class action (maybe against me for hurting little animals, don't know, lol)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2017)

erixx said:


> 1. Microsoft Bluetooth mini mouse: rubber sides
> 2. Logitech Performance MX: rubber sides
> 3. Mad catz Rat 7, rubber finish
> 
> ...




belongs in filthy rotten help desk  and I WILL be contacting the authorities!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2017)

Logi G500 for me. nice mouse, keeps profiles onboard, enough buttons


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2017)

erixx said:


> 1. Microsoft Bluetooth mini mouse: rubber sides
> 2. Logitech Performance MX: rubber sides
> 3. Mad catz Rat 7, rubber finish
> 
> ...



I just take the mice apart from time to time and wash all the plastics/rubber with water and soap.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2017)

Frick said:


> I just take the mice apart from time to time and wash all the plastics/rubber with water and soap.



your a better person than i..   I donate them to a member here on TPU who Loves used mice.


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> your a better person than i..   I donate them to a member here on TPU who Loves used mice.



Peoples hands are the third most filthty things in our lives (second is out phones and first are our mouths).


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 23, 2017)

Frick said:


> Peoples hands are the third most filthty things in our lives (second is out phones and first are our mouths).


The mouth takes the germ count crown for sure, but aquaphobiacs would disagree with the rest ... and everyone else inside 100 m radius


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> The mouth takes the germ count crown for sure, but aquaphobiacs would disagree with the rest ... and everyone else inside 100 m radius




that is a Fact i am uncomfortably aware of currently. I have recently been fighting infections in my jaw, from a tooth that broke after a Very short guy, suprise right hooked Me when i wasnt looking in a bar, years ago. The infection i fought off this fall, took SO much...from surgery , to medicine, to needles poking into my face, samples submitted to the infectious disease facility, and awaiting results.....I NEVER want to go through that agan. the mouth is FILTHY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OFF SUBJECT,SORRY....


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 23, 2017)

Mice i've owned or tried at friends' computers and my opinion of them:

Logitech MX518, Logitech G9:  Epic mice for their time -especially in terms of ergonomics- but they are just outdated now in terms of sensor performance

mad catz RAT7: great ergonomics especially for big hands, bad QC, tons of problems with the double laser but otherwise great mouse when it worked. Im sure they've fixed their QC problems on newer versions.

Logitech G500 (not the S version): bad laser performance, so-so ergonomics

Corsair M65 (first version): bad laser performance, epic quality build, good ergonomics.

Razer Deathadder: Good laser, great ergonomics, I hate the huge click gap (i mean the movement your finger must do for the click to be registered is way too big)

Roccat Kone Pure Optical (4000dpi version): there are many laser and optical versions of this mouse. The one I have is freaking brilliant in terms of sensor accuracy and smoothness (using it at 800dpi currently). Its small in size though, which is perfect for me but not good for others.

If i had to buy a new mouse now, i'd be between the new logitech and roccat mice with the pmw3366 sensors and i'd definately stay away from Avago laser as they all suck hard


----------



## AsRock (Jan 23, 2017)

I like my Stealseries Sensei wireless, although i been waiting on the double clicking to start but not yet.

I have had a few Stealseries mice, like the XAI, Sensei wired ( expensive silver one ) and now the wireless one.

The Sensei wired and wireless are different as they use different switches for the left\right click they require a little more pressure for activation for the wireless Sensei.

I like the G700s even if i am left handed, with the lighter clicks and the scroll wheel which i love using while browsing the internet and playing Elite Dangerous as it real handy with navigating the solar system.

How ever if i am playing Arma it's all about the Sensei as the scroll wheel is not as lose and is much less prone for accidents. In fact goes for over 1st person shooters for me too.

Other than that a bunch of Razer mice that did not last even 8 months, i been wanting to try a G900 how ever that price tag OWCH, maybe get a secondhand one of ebay some time with a double click syndrome .


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 23, 2017)

hat said:


> ... and the fmouse, being discontinued ...



If I recall correctly, according to FM's twitter, they are discontinuing the Ergo and Tournament lines and just having the Scream One Editions as the S1 is supposed to be the culmination of all of their research, tweaking, and work.


----------



## hat (Jan 23, 2017)

dcf-joe said:


> If I recall correctly, according to FM's twitter, they are discontinuing the Ergo and Tournament lines and just having the Scream One Editions as the S1 is supposed to be the culmination of all of their research, tweaking, and work.


I'm not even sure where to get one. I got mine from fasttech. Fmouse seems to be made by some strange chinese company... not really easy to buy from them. It's a shame, was a great mouse for a great price but they had to go and discontinue the thing,...


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 23, 2017)

hat said:


> I'm not even sure where to get one. I got mine from fasttech. Fmouse seems to be made by some strange chinese company... not really easy to buy from them. It's a shame, was a great mouse for a great price but they had to go and discontinue the thing,...



I did look around and it seems like the company is having "issues." Amazon seems sold out on the Classic and Tournament models and people are scalping their used ones for $200 plus  I remember getting my 2016 Edition Classic Ergo earlier this year for around $65 from Amazon.

Since I really only play CS:GO, it seems like the go-to mice are the usual:  Zowie EC, Logitech Pro, Logitech G403.


----------



## hat (Jan 23, 2017)

I can't imagine spending that much on a mouse, especially this one. Sure it's a good mouse, but not $200 good. Relatively low DPI, no software to program buttons on the mouse (that I know of)...


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 23, 2017)

hat said:


> I can't imagine spending that much on a mouse, especially this one. Sure it's a good mouse, but not $200 good. Relatively low DPI, no software to program buttons on the mouse (that I know of)...



Yup. The mouse is completely driverless. The only buttons that are on the mouse are the left click, right click, DPI button, mouse wheel (which is also a button itself), and on the left side of the mouse are small forward, backward buttons. The logo on the rear of the mouse is also illuminated white (if I remember correctly, I don't pay much attention to the light.) This, the polling rate (500 MHz), and other mouse settings can not be changed due to this mouse being driverless. There are only four DPI settings:  400, 800, 1600, and 3200.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2017)

AsRock said:


> I like my Stealseries Sensei wireless, although i been waiting on the double clicking to start but not yet.
> 
> I have had a few Stealseries mice, like the XAI, Sensei wired ( expensive silver one ) and now the wireless one.
> 
> ...



if your lucky you might be getting a PM in the not too distant furture  ..... 
i plan to resolve a RMA for my now $150-200 Keyboard, then resolve my Mouse needs..


----------



## AsRock (Jan 23, 2017)

ooOH. Well good luck with the RMA.


----------



## peche (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2017)

peche said:


>


 
 i looked int othat mouse, however for Me, personally the lack of weight customization, and that damn Joystick knob, just was too much of a deal breaker.
i like the l;ook though

apparently it is heavy, and Large, which are what i like in a mouse.


----------



## peche (Jan 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i looked int othat mouse, however for Me, personally the lack of weight customization, and that damn Joystick knob, just was too much of a deal breaker.
> i like the l;ook though
> 
> apparently it is heavy, and Large, which are what i like in a mouse.


has no weight regulation, and total weight: 185Grs, braided cable, like 1.2m long, gold plated usb and all the craps.... also i may advise that during the 1st and 3rd week the mouse felt like way to heavy, slow, but fresh and cold, then i was like getting used to and now its a pleasure to use it, precise, smoth and always cold, since it has half aluminium body and some vents, i really love it, would like to try new variants of this model, 
Also the carring bag it comes with its pretty interesting, useful and it does protect the mouse when traveling, 


I higly recommend this mouse for all people that have larger hands or heavy mice lovers, its a master piece!

MadCatz Rat series are great too, and they feature changeable weights for better experience according the desire weight ration, experience on gaming its great!
'


Regards,


----------



## ASOT (Jan 24, 2017)

Me happy with this one GX78 Laser


----------



## Vario (Jan 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i looked int othat mouse, however for Me, personally the lack of weight customization, and that damn Joystick knob, just was too much of a deal breaker.
> i like the l;ook though
> 
> apparently it is heavy, and Large, which are what i like in a mouse.


Other options are Steel Series Rival, Mionix Naos 7000, and Razer Death Adder for large hands. 

Personally I am not big on extra buttons or features, shape is everything to me.


----------



## peche (Jan 24, 2017)

Vario said:


> Personally I am not big on extra buttons or features, shape is everything to me.


i had that preference too, but when 2 or 3 extra buttons are well placed its great!

Regards,


----------

